# Cadac BBQ or equivalent in France ??



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Been looking for a Cadac BBQ or equivalent i.e. something along those lines like a Beauclaire but try as we might, Julie and I can't find a supplier in France. We are in Brittany atm, and have tried LeClercs, a couple of Garden Centres, Hypermarches etc to no avail, they do stock BBQs but nothing portable as such that resembles a cadac.

Anyone any ideas of a chain or store in Brittany area, we are near Brest atm ??


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Dave

I’ve made a few phone calls, and from my nephew who tried to get one in France, I learnt that he tried all through the country without success until he got right down south and over the border from Biarritz before he was able to buy one, apparently readily available in the markets in that area and in the rest of Spain, a factory that makes them is believed to be in the Barcelona region.

Ken


----------



## 88930 (May 10, 2005)

*Beauclaire*

i got my bbq which is the same as the "Beauclaire" in spain and only cost £40 with grill plate and paella pan from a hardware shop. the Beauclaire is a engish name, [email protected] remember what the spanish call it. 
dave


----------

